# grouse



## setter_slayer (Sep 20, 2011)

Any body been seeing any forest chickens? I have been doing a fair amount of hiking lately. My dog had a solid point on a ruffie the other day. But it was a single. Other than that I haven't seen many and usually i have already jumped a few dozen by this time in the summer. Wondering if all the rain screwed the hatch up for ruffs and blues?


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

My dog had a point on a single blue in the uintas while hiking over the weekend. Thats the only one I've seen so far this year.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Where I have been hiking- the under growth is so thick this year there could be a bull moose standing in it and I wouldn't see it. Personally I think it will be a good year.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

In Northern Utah I'm seeing more Blues this year, but less ruffed grouse than last year. I'm not seeing tons of birds, but I have not been to some of the best spots.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Seeing a lot here in Northern Utah


----------



## setter_slayer (Sep 20, 2011)

I have mainly only been hiking AF canyon and little cottonwood canyon. I don't typically see a lot of grouse there anyway but It seems berries are plentiful and everything is lush which is a refreshing change to years past. I am heading out this week to do some reconnaissance on an area I actually hunt that is not next to the city and typically holds much higher numbers. I will let you know what I see.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

You just need to carry a .30-06 while hiking and they will pop up all over the place.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

during turkey season they were everywhere!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I have seen quite a few while scouting for elk. Mostly blues, and a lot of young ones.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I saw about 10 ruffed while elk scouting last weekend. Nearly scared the crap out of me when one flushed 2 feet from where I was standing.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

It will be a great year for them. At least where I hunt.


----------

